# 7 Year Old Vs Big Carp With Light Tackle



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)




----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Makes me smile every time I see a kid fighting a fish. Thanks for sharing.


----------

